# Rumelihisarı'na



## Spharadi

Merhaba

Ben Türkçe öğreniyorum  or should I say "Türkçe öğrenirim"? 
But my question is: I don't understand the dative case in "Rumelihisarı'na", because you say for ex.: 
İstasyona, Ankara'ya, Istanbula  giriyorum, so why "Rumelihisarı'na"? Has it to do with the vocal harmony? I cannot see.

Rumelihisarı'na  gitmek için, neye binmak istiyor?

Thank for your help  

Spharadi


----------



## Stambouliote

In some proper nouns, usually in province or neighborhoods, this rule doesn't always apply. Examples : 

*Rumelihisarı'na
*Pangaltı'ya
*Nişantaşı'na
*Beyoğlu'na
*Adapazarı'na

but

Gelibolu'ya
Kocaeli'ye
Bolu'ya

I don't think there stands a rule for all these. It's just how people use it. Unfortunately you should memorise all these xD And you had better ask your question like this : Rumelihisarı'na gitmek için neye binm*e*k *gerek*?


----------



## Spharadi

Thank you so much
Size teşekkür ederim!


----------



## e174043

Spharadi said:


> Merhaba
> 
> Ben Türkçe öğreniyorum or should I say "Türkçe öğrenirim"?
> But my question is: I don't understand the dative case in "Rumelihisarı'na", because you say for ex.:
> İstasyona, Ankara'ya, Istanbula giriyorum, so why "Rumelihisarı'na"? Has it to do with the vocal harmony? I cannot see.
> 
> Rumelihisarı'na gitmek için, neye binmak istiyor?
> 
> Thank for your help
> 
> Spharadi


 
If there is a  voiceless consonant at the end of the word , you do not add a buffer letter -y,ş,s,n- before the suffix.But if there is a vowel at the end of the word , you have to add one of the buffer letters before the suffix. Let me explain;

R u m e l *i* ' *n* e ( "*n*" is an one of the buffer letters."

I s t a n b u* l* ' *_*a ( there is no buffer letter because there is "l"-a voiceless sound-)

PS:
" Ben Türkçe öğreniyorum." is grammatically correct. But we do not use "Ben" generally. We say "Türkçe öğreniyor*um*.", "Almanca öğreniyor*um*."
the suffix at the end of the word provides this meaning -"ben"-.
Moreover, we do not say that "Ankara'ya,  Istanbul'a *giriyorum." *We say "Ankara'ya* gidiyorum*." But you can use "*İstasyona giriyorum."*
Also, 
Rumelihisarı'na gitmek için, neye binmak istiyor? is incorrect. 
You should say "Rumelihisarı'na gitmek için, neye binmek gerekir? or
"Rumelihisarı'na gitmek için, neye binmeliyim?"
"Rumelihisarı'na gitmek için, hangi arabaya binmeliyim? 
The patterns can be increased. 

You can ask whatever you want in private. I can help you. 
Have a nice day.


----------



## Volcano

Spharadi said:


> Merhaba
> 
> Ben Türkçe öğreniyorum  or should I say "Türkçe öğrenirim"?
> But my question is: I don't understand the dative case in "Rumelihisarı'na", because you say for ex.:
> İstasyona, Ankara'ya, Istanbula  giriyorum, so why "Rumelihisarı'na"? Has it to do with the vocal harmony? I cannot see.
> 
> Rumelihisarı'na  gitmek için, neye binmak istiyor?
> 
> Thank for your help
> 
> Spharadi



*You had better say Türkçe öğreniyorum.

In your examples Rumelihisarı'na, Ankara'ya there come n and y after apostrophe, we call them combining consonant "n,y,s,ş" they exist between two vowels in Turkish.

But for Istanbul'a you don't need them because there is L at the end.*


----------



## Rallino

Stambouliote said:


> In some proper nouns, usually in province or neighborhoods, this rule doesn't always apply. Examples :
> 
> *Rumelihisarı'na
> *Pangaltı'ya
> *Nişantaşı'na
> *Beyoğlu'na
> *Adapazarı'na
> 
> but
> 
> Gelibolu'ya
> Kocaeli'ye
> Bolu'ya
> 
> I don't think there stands a rule for all these. It's just how people use it. Unfortunately you should memorise all these xD And you had better ask your question like this : Rumelihisarı'na gitmek için neye binm*e*k *gerek*?



It's not about a noun being proper. There DOES stand a rule for that.

If a _*normal*_ word ends in a vowel, for all the cases we add _*y*_

Ankara'*y*a

But if the word is in *genitive*, then the buffer is _*n*_.

"Rumeli Hisarı", Hisarı is in genitive case.

Rumeli Hisarı'*n*a


Araba = car
Araba*y*a = to the car

BUT

"Stambouliote'un arabası" is in genitive

thus, ...arabası*n*a.


It's not just for dative, for all other cases.

arabayı
arabaya
arabada
arabadan

BUT, if it's genitive:

arabasını
arabasına
arabasında
arabasından


----------



## Spharadi

Thank you so much Vulcano!


----------



## Spharadi

Again thank you very much to all! 
Best


----------



## seyyah

For these situations, you have to understand that some place names are formed from two nouns. In Turkish grammar, when you have two nouns together, the second is in genitive case (as Rallino said). Suffixes attached to these words require the buffer -n-.

Notice that in Stambouliote's example, the places requiring the -n- are composed of two nouns:
 *Rumelihisarı'na (Rumeli + hisar)*
 *Nişantaşı'na (nişan + taş)
 *Beyoğlu'na (bey + oğul)
 *Adapazarı'na (ada + pazar)

Some more:
* Eminönü'ne
* Zeytinburnu'na
* Çayırbaşı'na

So you don't (generally) need to memorise anything since it follows the grammar rules. Basically, you always check to see if the final vowel is one of: ı, i, u, ü AND if it is a noun + noun construct.

* Rumeli is itself composed of Rum + el


----------

